# Schwimmteich mit Bio-Pflanzenfilter - Bitte um Hilfe bei der Planung



## Ginibal (27. Juli 2020)

Hallo Leute, gleich mal vorweg -  ich habe dieses Thema auch in einem anderen Forum (Top-Teich) gepostet - hoffe das passt so wenn ich mir von euch hier auch noch Meinungen dazu hole!?

Wir planen gerade unseren Schwimmteich. Nachdem wir uns bereits einige verschieden Arten angesehen haben, sind wir nun beim *Bio-Pflanzenfilter *gelandet. Dazu hätten wir noch einige Fragen - Hoffe ihr könnt uns weiterhelfen.

Die Eckdaten - geplant ein Schwimmteich mit 14*7 Meter Gesamtfläche und eine Tiefe im Schwimmbereich von 2 Meter.
+ Über die gesamte Längsfläche möchten wir gerne einen *Bio-Pflanzenfilter bzw. Kiesfilter *mit 1,5 Meter Breite und 70 cm Tiefe bauen.
Hier gleich die erste Frage - kann ein *Bio-Pflanzenfilter *zu groß bzw. von der Form her zu lange sein mit 14*1,5 Meter? Die empfohlenen 10-20 Prozent würden wir hier leicht überschreiten.

Und gleich noch mehr Fragen - Als Filter würden wir gerne einen Schwerkraftfilter (Bogensiebfilter mit 3oo er Gitter) einsetzen - einmal mit DN 110 Bodenablauf und einen DN 110 Skimmer - von der Pumpe soll es dann zum Bioflow Wasserverteilsystem gehen. Welche Pumpe mit welcher Leistung würdet ihr uns hier empfehlen?
Wo sollte ich den Schacht des Bioflow Wasserverteilsystem platzieren? Brauche ich dann über die ganzen 14 Meter Länge die Verteilerrohre? Falls ja in welchem Abstand für die 1,5 Meter Breite?
Wir haben von den verschiedensten Arten gelesen - *Pflanzenfilter räumlich getrennt VS getrennte Becken mit Sumpffilter. *
Nun die große Frage - kann man hier bei den 14 Metern nicht einfach 50/50 machen in dem man auf einen Teil einfach den Kies um 15 cm höher aufschüttet - also auf 85 Gesamthöhe? Somit könnte man ja mehr verschiedenste Pflanzen setzen. Wo müssten hier dann die Abläufe gemacht werden?
Wäre es überhaupt eine Möglichkeit dem Pflanzenfilter etwas erhöht zu machen und einfach einen Überlauf über die ganze Längsseite zu machen?

Ihr seht schon - Fragen über Fragen.

Hoffe ihr könnt uns helfen!

Wir freuen uns auf Antworten und Diskussionen.


----------



## Zacky (28. Juli 2020)

Guten Morgen.

Viele User werden Dir aus verschiedenen Gründen von einem Kies-Biofilter abraten. Ich persönlich habe meinen Teich in ähnlicher Weise aufgebaut, dort Pflanzen drin und bin bis dato zufrieden, was nicht heißt, dass es bis in die Zukunft unantastbar ist. Es sollte Dir bewusst sein, dass die Pflanzenzone in Zukunft regelmäßig ausgelichtet werden muss und das mit einem Kiesbett recht aufwändig sein kann.

Zu deiner ersten Frage "Kann ein Bio-Pflanzenfilter zu groß sein?", ich denke nicht. Pflanzen nehmen die umgewandelten Nährstoffe nur in einem begrenzten Rahmen auf und dann müssten es auch tatsächlich Nährstoff-zehrende Pflanzen sein. Eine große Pflanzenfläche bedeutet im Umkehrschluss aber auch jede Menge "Abfall" im Herbst/Frühjahr, wenn die Pflanzen zurückgeschnitten werden. 10-20 % finde ich persönlich recht wenig, wenn es sich ausschließlich um eine Bio-Pflanzenfilterzone handelt, da die biologische Bakterienarbeit überwiegend im Kies anfängt, wo sich die Bakterienstämme ansiedeln.

DIe Vorfilterung mit einem Siebfilter (ich vermute Ultrasieve III oder ähnlich) macht schon Sinn. Ob ein Bodenablauf und ein Skimmer bei 14 m Länge & ca. 5 m Breite ausreichend sind, stelle ich mal zur Diskussion. Wenn man jetzt nicht zwingend den Anspruch hat, dass sich kein Mulm oder anderer Schmutz am Boden sammeln sollte, dann ist ein Bodenablauf zu wenig oder man muss regelmäßig manuell mit einem Besen nachhelfen. Ein Skimmer finde ich bei der Teichoberfläche eigentlich auch zu wenig, da die Skimmer nur selten mehr wie 20 m² sauber halten können. Je nach Windrichtung und ggf Windumlenkung durch bauliche Gegebenheiten, drückt es den Schmutz in Ecken, die ein Skimmer nicht mehr erreichen kann.
Das Ganze in Schwerkraft zu machen halte ich grundsätzlich für richtig und sinnvoll.

Was das Bioflow-System angeht, bin ich gespaltener Meinung. Solche Verteilerschächte sind gut, um sie zu Revisionszwecken zu nutzen, aber ob sie notwendig sind!? Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wo diese preislich liegen, aber auf dem Baumarkt gibt es solche Verteilerschächte auch. Vielleicht lohnt sich ein Preisvergleich.
Ich habe bei mir ohne Verteilerschacht gebaut und habe die orangenen Dränagerohre (Vollsickerrohre) als Ausströmrohre genutzt. Diese haben eine deutlich größere offene Fläche als die herkömmlichen gelben Drän-Rohre. Verteilt habe ich sie mit einfachen KG- bzw. Drän-Rohrabzweigen. Den Zulauf zu dem Dränagerohrsystem unter dem Kies würde ich bei 14 m schon recht mittig in der Pflanzzone gestalten, damit fast ausgeglichene Verhältnisse bestehen. Wenn man sich dann noch viel Mühe geben will, sollten ggf. alle Leitungen mit Revisionsöffnungen zum Spülen versehen werden. Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass ich das auch nur zu 70% umgesetzt habe, habe jedoch vom Filter aus an jeder Leitung eine zentrale Revisionsmöglichkeit geschaffen.

Wichtiger finde ich noch, dass das durch die Dränageleitungen zugeführte Wasser mit Sauerstoff angereichert wird, da diesen die Bakterien zum Arbeiten und Überleben benötigen.

Abschließend möchte ich noch kurz erwähnen, dass ich dieses Prinzip nicht als das ultimativ richtige darstellen möchte, sondern hier lediglich von meiner bisherigen Erfahrung schreibe. Ich habe eine solche Kieszone beim Umbau auch schon mal leer gemacht, weiß daher was das für Arbeit macht, war aber auch überrascht, dass der Schmodder im Kies entgegen meiner Befürchtungen relativ wenig war.

Da ich ehrlich gesagt auch grundsätzlich mehr Technik-orientiert bin, auch was Schwimmteiche angeht, würde ich bei der Teichgröße und dem Volumen zu einem technischen Vorfilter (Grobschmutzfilter) und mehreren Abläufen (Boden & Skimmer) tendieren.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte weiterhelfen und alles beruht nur auf meine eigene Meinung. Es gibt sicherlich auch Teiche die mit deutlich weniger Aufwand einwandfrei funktionieren.

Hier noch ein paar Links zur Baumarktware:
https://www.hornbach.de/shop/Agrodraen-Draenschacht-DN-315/8854627/artikel.html

https://www.hornbach.de/shop/Vollsickerrohr-NW-100-Laenge-2-50mtr/5055463/artikel.html

und hier noch ein paar Bilder meiner Dränage:


----------



## Ginibal (28. Juli 2020)

Hallo Zacky, danke für deine Antwort - die hilft schon sehr weiter! 
Mit dem Ultrasieve III  hast du vollkommen recht. Konnte heute einen gebrauchten mit 2 Stück 110er Anschlüsse günstig erstehen 
Was ich mich jetzt Frage - 2 Bodenanläufe und 2 Skimmer - laut Beschreibung geht der Filter bis 30k in der Stunde - reicht das oder bräuchte ich da einen zweiten? Kann ich da einfach kurz vor dem Filter die beiden Bodenabläufe und die beiden Skimmer zusammen mittel T-Stück verbinden? (Vorher noch jeden einzeln zum Absperren) Danke auch für den Hornbach link  Hast du dann dort die Filterbeutel auch noch eingebaut?


----------



## Zacky (28. Juli 2020)

2 Bodenabläufe und 2 Skimmer über den US III ziehen, wobei dann auch beide Leitungen zusammengeführt werden, ist nicht so sinnvoll. Die zwei Skimmer - je nach Art - kann man sehr wahrscheinlich auch über einen Anschluss ziehen, wenn die Zusammenführung wirklich kurz vor dem US III installiert wird. Dazu dann einen Bodenablauf. Zwei Bodenabläufe wird wieder richtig ungünstig, weil die Fließgeschwindigkeit in den beiden Rohren dann in den Keller geht und zu viel im Rohr liegenbleiben kann. Das kann früher oder später zu Verstopfungen in den Leitungen führen. In dieser Kombination solltest Du dann aber auch so um 25.000-30.000 l/h über den US III laufen lassen.

Ideal wäre natürlich je ein Skimmer und einen BA über den US III zu ziehen und dann mit je eigener Pumpe (regelbar) das Wasser in die Biodränage schieben. Das hätte den Vorteil, dass Du so auch die Wege zur Biodränage optimieren könntest und dann mit 2 separaten Kreisläufen auf die 15 m Länge gehen könntest. Dann würde ich die Pflanzzone 50/50 aufteilen und je mittig einen Verteilerschacht setzen.

Das Ganze wäre dann auch redundant, falls eine Pumpe mal aussteigt. Belüften würde ich dann die Verteilerschächte, damit das Wasser dort mit Sauerstoff angereichert wird.

Filterbeutel habe ich nicht drin, da ich mit einem Grobschmutzfilter im Zulauf zum Filter arbeite. So ist bei mir der Schmutz bereits entfernt und das Wasser läuft bei mir durch eine kleine Biokammer mit künstlichen Filtermedien. Ich habe es also schon ein wenig anders, aber vom Prinzip her identisch.

Ich meine, dass es für den US III auch mal Siebe mit 200 µm gab. Vielleicht forscht Du da nochmal nach und kannst so evtl. upgraden.


----------



## samorai (29. Juli 2020)

Es gibt noch eine zweite Version die etwas anders  aufgebaut ist und trotzdem ihre Wirkung nicht verfehlt.
Den Pflanz- oder Klärteich zweiteilig bauen, damit entfallen die Dränagerohre wo man sowieso schlecht einen Verschluß beheben kann ohne alles aufzubuddeln.

Hier der Aufbau in kurzen Zügen:
Pflanzteich 60 cm tief bei 30 cm wird er wie auf einer Terrasse abgebrettert (__ Douglasie,Lärche), eingespeißt wird im unteren Teil und da kann es gleichzeitig sedimentieren. Der Auslauf ist als Überlauf in den Teich zubetrachten. Das Wasser kann also in Ruhe Sedimentieren und muss so oder so durch die Pflanzen , die dann gelöste Phosphate, Nitrite oder Amoniake verarbeiten bzw umwandeln können.
Um eine gezielte Reinigung der abgesetzten Sedimente zu erreichen werden 40 ger HT-Rohre eingesetzt wie ein L und drehbar, diese Rohre kann man leicht Kaschieren , zB mit einen flachen Stein. Auf das Rohr passt jeder handelsübliche Nasssauger oder Schlammsauger.
Als Substrat empfehlt sich faustgroße Steine oder Lavagestein ,auch wenn die Pflanzen in Körbe eingesetzt werden.
Ein Vorfilter ist natürlich ratsam.
Der leichteste Übergang vom Vorfilter zum Klärteich ist ein großes Gefäß zb. Blumentopf wo man mit einer Stichsäge den Boden abtrennt, das Wasser muß dann zwangsweise unten durch.


----------



## Ginibal (29. Juli 2020)

Danke für die Antworten und Ideen. 
@ron gibt es hier zu der von dir vorgeschlagenen Version irgendwo noch weitere Informationen? Wär super...


----------



## samorai (29. Juli 2020)

Da sich alle im Web um schauen und nur eine kleine Kreativität stattfindet, wohl kaum. 
Ich hatte es 3 Jahre und konnte nicht meckern. 
Leider habe ich ein Tannennadeln Problem und musste dann aufgeben. 
Der neue Filter ist nun abgedeckt, anders ging es nicht mehr.


----------



## Ginibal (30. Juli 2020)

Danke für die Antworten, kann mir vielleicht noch jemand Ratschläge bezüglich Abläufe und Skimmer geben?


----------



## samorai (30. Juli 2020)

Jepp, bei mir bewährt sich seit Jahren ein Stand Skimmer und ein Schwimm Skim.
Der Standskimmer ist der Hauptabzug, er wurde entgegen gesetzt der Hauptwindrichtung NW also auf der SO Seite eingebaut.
So solltest du auch die Strömung einstellen.
Der Schwimm Skim ist für die andere Richtung da und ist Hoestens 10 x im Jahr an aber er ist da.
Bei Sturm laufen beide sofern der Teich noch nicht die Winterabdeckung darauf hat.
Beide Skimmer haben für mich noch einen anderen Vorteil. sie ziehen das etwas wärmere Oberflächen Wasser, natürlich nur bei Sonneneinstrahlung, durch den Teich. Winterbetrieb. 
Sehr viel kommt da natürlich nicht raus aber was man hat das hat man und für umsonst nimmt man alles an.


----------



## Ginibal (31. Juli 2020)

Welche Skimmer verwendet ihr? Ich dachte dann an 2 Stück 
*AquaForte Rohrskimmer 200 mm, Anschluss Ø 110 mm welche ich kurz vor dem sieve mittels T Stück verbinde. *


----------



## samorai (31. Juli 2020)

Vor 15 Jahren gab es diese Vielfalt noch nicht, nur Oase hatte immer was gutes in Petto. 

Mach beide Skimmer getrennt regelbar, entweder Zug Schieber oder Kugelhahn.


----------



## Geisy (31. Juli 2020)

Lese dir mal Erfahrungsberichte durch wo der Kiesfilter schon länger als 5 Jahre läuft. Da fangen dann die Probleme an.

Top Teich verkauft auch Teichschlammsauger zum reinigen.

Ich denke es ist besser den Dreck aus dem Teich zu bekommen, als im Kies zu sammeln.


----------



## Mushi (31. Juli 2020)

Ginibal schrieb:


> Welche Skimmer verwendet ihr? Ich dachte dann an 2 Stück
> *AquaForte Rohrskimmer 200 mm, Anschluss Ø 110 mm welche ich kurz vor dem sieve mittels T Stück verbinde. *



Das wäre ein dicker Hund!


----------



## Ginibal (1. Aug. 2020)

Mushi schrieb:


> Das wäre ein dicker Hund!



Warum?


----------



## Mushi (1. Aug. 2020)

Zwei Rohre auf ein T mit gleichem Durchmesser bedeutet, dass jedes Zulaufrohr nur 50% liefern kann. 2 x 110 mm auf 1x 160 mm wäre in Ordnung.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Zacky (3. Aug. 2020)

Bei einer Skimmerlösung sähe es doch vielleicht gar nicht so dramatisch aus, da diese ja nicht die volle Kapazität eines 110er-Durchlaufvolumens bräuchten. Wenn dann später tatsächlich 25.000 l/h durch zwei 110er Anschlüsse am US III gezogen werden, sollte es doch gerade noch so passen. Kommt hier meiner Meinung nach auch auf die Skimmer selbst an, wie viel Wasservolumensog sie bräuchten.
Ideal wäre, wie oben schon erwähnt, immer 1 zu 1 zu wählen.


----------

